# Probiotics -- Fever



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

Has anyone experienced fever's with probiotics? After taking them for a week, I began to feel Flu like on Sunday. My temp was 99.5 and my stomach felt upset. I kept taking the probiotic that day and had fever off and on. Although my stomach felt funny, I did not throw up or have diarrhea. I usually take two probiotics, one in the morning and one at night. This morning I woke up and still had a fever of around 99. Just now it went down to 97 but I feel feverish.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I suspect the fever is unrelated to the probiotics.There shouldn't be a reason why they would trigger an immune response. More likely it is some sort of virus. It is starting to be the season for most of them. The fever is the immune system responding to something, and probiotic bacteria are most generally not on the list of things your immune system reacts to, and if it did with the GI nature of them it would probably cause a lot of diarrhea, because that is how the immune system in your gut tends to respond. K.


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

Will the good bacteria in probiotics kick out or overpopulate bad bacteria? I guess what I am asking is, if you have a lot of bad bacteria...what happens when you introduce a probiotic to the area?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the "bad" bacteria and they aren't really good and bad....just different. The "bad" ones are usually perfectly normal flora that make gas from carbs vs something that is pathogenic and causes disease...but enough of that issue.A couple of things tend to happen.1. The new bacteria take hold and the old ones do not really do anything and your overall gas production goes down (assuming you take live probiotics that will grow in you). After awhile you may need to take probiotics less frequently if they colonize you well.2. The flora you got will try to out-compete the new ones and you have a transient increase in gas until the balance of the ecosystem is restored.Neither of these states would cause a fever.Now if you got a new bad bug (causes food poisoning or whatever) you would get diarrhea, but having a healthy ecosystem in there may make it harder for the bad bug to get a firm foothold. Some really bad bugs usually can only colonize people only when antibiotics have clear-cutted the ecosystem, or the child is so young they do not have much of an ecosystem in there to start with (which is why you do not give infants honey. If it has boltulism bacteria in it some of them can take hold in the infants GI tract causing Infantile Botulism...you usually never see this in anyone over the age of one)K.K.


----------



## SeaDoo (Aug 10, 2003)

I've had a preexisting problem for over a year which I am trying probiotics for. For the past year, I have soft BM (sometimes almost like diarrhea but Immodium will not harden) and after the BM I have to wipe for up to 6 hours to stop leakage. After trying several things:Gastro, scope, barium enema, parasite cleanse, colon cleanse, diet, second parasite cleanse, fiber, etcNone of them have helped. It is my beleif I have an over abundance of mucous in my system making my BM soft. I've read that mucous can be produced when the stomach/intestines are under attack. Is it possible I have some bacteria in my stomach that would cause this? The probiotics seem to be helping, but it is too early to tell.


----------

